# Crankcase oil leak, seal has been replaced



## Ding Dong Johnson (Aug 2, 2017)

*Crankshaft oil leak, seal has been replaced*

My 2012 1.4 is leaking oil yet again. The crankshaft seal was replaced, and 2 days later it was leaking from that same spot again. Yesterday I replaced the seal with the genuine GM part, replaced the balancer, and the bolt. The darn thing ran for about 20 minutes and was finally dry!

Fast forward to today, and there’s oil on my driveway again!!! What on earth would be causing this?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what I've read here, when the PCV fails, the engine will turn into a leak machine as the crankcase gets over-pressured by the turbo.

Read this thread and check for the orange valve. If it's gone, you've found your problem.


----------

